# Home Studio



## Flyboy26m (Oct 30, 2014)

I have been doing some part time Real Estate Photography in MPLS and looking to expand. I built a 25 x 22 foot studio in my home and also converted one bedroom and attached bath for shoots and changing area.  My question is:  Is it a good idea to look for another Photographer as  a roommate to share the home as well as the studio.  This would offset my expenses but not sure of the downside. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Designer (Oct 30, 2014)

I presume you're talking about starting portraiture.  How are you with someone using/borrowing your stuff?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 30, 2014)

Since the studio would be the attraction, is it feasible to share it with someone?  Is the work-level sufficient to keep two photographers shooting, but your personal work-load low enough that you can give up 50% of your studio time?  The main disadvantage to a room-mate would be not being able to walk around trouserless when you so desired.


----------



## Flyboy26m (Oct 30, 2014)

Designer said:


> I presume you're talking about starting portraiture.  How are you with someone using/borrowing your stuff?


Okay with the studio stuff, but a lot of it is portable and goes with me on the RE jobs so they will still need some of their own. a lot of it is the space, back drops, props and fixed lighting and I  have no problem with sharing it. as long as they treat it well.   Good point!


----------



## Flyboy26m (Oct 30, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Since the studio would be the attraction, is it feasible to share it with someone?  Is the work-level sufficient to keep two photographers shooting, but your personal work-load low enough that you can give up 50% of your studio time?  The main disadvantage to a room-mate would be not being able to walk around trouserless when you so desired.


Me being part time I don't see a work flow problem but that is a good question for the perspective room mate.  Keeping my pants on will not be a problem, especially with all those cameras laying around. lol


----------



## Nevermore1 (Oct 30, 2014)

So long as you don't mind giving up a lot of your privacy.  If you've lived with a roommate before then you should know if you'd be willing to do it again, if not then think if you want to have someone else to worry about.  Having a roommate means having to be willing to be concerned about if you (or your roomie) has the TV up too loud at 2am or if one of you has an issue with overnight guests.  Yes, it can help offset costs but can bring lots of other issues which may not be worth it.


----------



## dennybeall (Oct 30, 2014)

I would only consider sharing the studio and not the home. If that works out for some period of time then consider sharing the home.
I'd personally consider working at Club McD part-time for money before sharing my studio and/or home.


----------



## Flyboy26m (Oct 30, 2014)

Nevermore1 said:


> So long as you don't mind giving up a lot of your privacy.  If you've lived with a roommate before then you should know if you'd be willing to do it again, if not then think if you want to have someone else to worry about.  Having a roommate means having to be willing to be concerned about if you (or your roomie) has the TV up too loud at 2am or if one of you has an issue with overnight guests.  Yes, it can help offset costs but can bring lots of other issues which may not be worth it.


Good point, more questions  for the perspective room mate about home environment expectations.


----------



## Flyboy26m (Oct 30, 2014)

dennybeall said:


> I would only consider sharing the studio and not the home. If that works out for some period of time then consider sharing the home.
> I'd personally consider working at Club McD part-time for money before sharing my studio and/or home.


That's not a bad idea!


----------

